# Long day ahead.



## woodtickgreg (Apr 23, 2017)

This is going to be the start of a long day.
I moved all of this myself. No issues after the hernia surgery.


 

 
The rest of the project will be the real test. Going to get some excersize today!
More to come.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 23, 2017)

I hate you a little  I've been looking for a deal on some racking like that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Apr 23, 2017)

Me too!


----------



## Tony (Apr 23, 2017)

I've got 2 of those, they're great! Be careful Greg, take it slow. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 23, 2017)

Easy does it chum.....easy does it....

Hows it coming now?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 23, 2017)

Check Craigslist in the bigger cities in your areas guys. I want to say under 'Materials', (_yeah I know, it's not uncommon to find listings for it_), but there is a company over in Jacksonville, FL that lists routinely down here. They buy and shell and used pallet shelving among other things, have a wide selection of large and the occasional small lots, (_that go really cheap_), and there may be similar companies in most larger cities I would think.


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 23, 2017)

Not necessarily a deal at $179, but if you only need 1 section to fill one corner of the Garage, Lowes does carry one in a 2 - 3 sizes. Likewise, typically have additional shelves on hand for $30 - $40 each. Appears they've gotten wiser, when I bought mine it only had 3 shelves, although it was a little cheaper. Think I came in at $180 with the extra shelf to make it 4 shelves. 

Gladiator 72 x 77 x 24 Freestanding Shelving Unit


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 23, 2017)

After I got outbid on some at an auction I just searched craigslist, enter the words "pallet racking" Tons of sellers in my area. Some sellers wanted $500 and up for the 2 sections like I got. I found these nice used units, the guy wanted $390 for them, I offered $350 and he agreed. These are the real deal heavy duty industrial pallet racks. I'll get some pics posted, I am totally spent and exhausted, I didn't sit down till just before 9 after showering and taking some ibuprofin for the sore muscles, No problems at all with the hernia repair! And I did some heavy lifting today. my back is fatigued to the max and I have no grip left in my hands.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 23, 2017)

So this is why the need for the pallet racking. I can't get to the wood on the bottom of the pile without emptying the whole stack of wood! Not good.


 I started the day by removing all the stuff from the front of the wood pile, lawnmower, snow blower, moped, bicycle, shop vac, and just a bunch of crap that is always in the way.



I got the walnut off the top of the pile first, I filled the truck so I wouldn't have to cary it so far and then moved to the far end of the driveway out of the way.



next was a mix of cherry, maple, walnut, and oak mill rippings. Most of this stuff is pretty long and I plan to make mouldings with a lot of it.



Here's the set up for the lumber I milled.



this is next to go outside. Walnut, maple, ash, cherry, and elm.


 wood is all out, I even dragged an air compressor out from the back of the garage, I want to put it in the basement so I will have a better air source for the wood shop and metal shop.


 this is all that's left and I don't have to move it thank God, 9' long 10/4 ash, that's for the new work bench.



More coming.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 23, 2017)

Here's the air compressor that's going downstairs, 60 gallon tank.


 driveway full of wood.


 racking is in, just beams at the top and bottom for now, I'll add a middle section after the big lumber is in.



rack is filled.


 
crap is back in, lol.



And now I have a wider isle to get to the back of the garage and access to the shelves along the wall. And all the plywood is on the rack too!


 here you can see both compressors, the big 2 stage on the left will stay in the garage, small 60 gal single stage will be adequite for the basement shops.



This was a major project, and it worked out well. I even got to some lumber that I need to build shelves in my basement utility room. I can now get to just about anything without too much trouble now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 23, 2017)

Serves ya right for hoarding so much woodseriously, nice set up. I need to do something similar....
Or get rid of some wood. Congrats on getting-r-done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 24, 2017)

Man am I sore today! 6 weeks of not excersizing because of a hernia took it's toll on me. My back is sore from my shoulders all the way down, legs are sore too, I guess I started working out again yesterday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 24, 2017)

If you weren't so lazy and hadn't laid in bed for 6 weeks you wouldn't be sore!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 24, 2017)

You know that there are support groups for wood hoarders!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 24, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> You know that there are support groups for wood hoarders!


Yes but I don't have a problem, lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 24, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> You know that there are support groups for wood hoarders!


YUP !!! Its called *WOODBARTER*

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 24, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> You know that there are support groups for wood hoarders!



Scott beat me to it!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 24, 2017)

Wow....thats qiute a job Greg. Looks good. Hows the belly feel?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 24, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Wow....thats qiute a job Greg. Looks good. Hows the belly feel?


Belly feels good Marc, no issues, no pain. Just a very sore body, that was a lot off work after a layup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 24, 2017)

Nice....good to hear.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Robert Baccus (Apr 30, 2017)

Terrible shop and garage--you must be a neat freak for sure--makes me nervous to even look at it--next you will want to sweep it yearly--good luck and careful with the hernia--had a 4-wheeler wreck 25 years ago--had it repaired 3 times--busted it 4 times.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (May 1, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> So this is why the need for the pallet racking. I can't get to the wood on the bottom of the pile without emptying the whole stack of wood! Not good.
> View attachment 126667 I started the day by removing all the stuff from the front of the wood pile, lawnmower, snow blower, moped, bicycle, shop vac, and just a bunch of crap that is always in the way.
> View attachment 126668
> I got the walnut off the top of the pile first, I filled the truck so I wouldn't have to cary it so far and then moved to the far end of the driveway out of the way.
> ...



How much Ash do you need? Are you going to build a bench all along 3 walls????? Tony


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 1, 2017)

Tony said:


> How much Ash do you need? Are you going to build a bench all along 3 walls????? Tony


The stack is a little deceiving, some of the boards are ant eatin in the center, but still a lot of good solid wood if I cut around it. The bench I plan to build will eat up a lot of the ash because it will have about a 3" thick laminated top, legs will be laminated to build up thickness as well. I can't wait to get started on the bench, I am looming forward to having a real wood workers bench that is solid and heavy with lots of mass.
And when someone gives me a free tree to mill I take it All! LOL.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 1, 2017)

Robert Baccus said:


> Terrible shop and garage--you must be a neat freak for sure--makes me nervous to even look at it--next you will want to sweep it yearly--good luck and careful with the hernia--had a 4-wheeler wreck 25 years ago--had it repaired 3 times--busted it 4 times.



Thanks brother, the hernia is doing well, i have even resumed some light abdominal workouts. Once a year is about right on the sweeping, lol.


----------



## Tony (May 1, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Thanks brother, the hernia is doing well, i have even resumed some light abdominal workouts. Once a year is about right on the sweeping, lol.



Once a year? What, are you @Kenbo now?!?!?!?!?!!?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

